# Looking for quality manual reel mower



## Species512 (Jul 23, 2020)

Hello,

I am looking for a 10 blade manual reel mower for my 1000sq ft Award KBG grass that I am looking to keep at about 1". Does anyone have one for sale in Ontario? I'd prefer mclane but I would be interested in hearing of any other quality options.

Thanks!


----------



## Bombers (Jul 14, 2020)

McLane has a manual 10 blade but at that point you might as well invest in a powered reel. I've seen is a 7 blade from Great States that can be easily sourced and affordable from Amazon. Also, at 1 inch a 6,7, or 8 blade would be more optimal.


----------



## Species512 (Jul 23, 2020)

I am curious to why you say a 7 blade would be better than a 10 blade at that height. From what I have googled and from reviewing sites such as swardman I thought more blades is better for a low cut. Just curious to learn


----------



## TulsaFan (May 1, 2017)

Species512 said:


> I am curious to why you say a 7 blade would be better than a 10 blade at that height. From what I have googled and from reviewing sites such as swardman I thought more blades is better for a low cut. Just curious to learn


1" is relatively high and you would want 5-8 blades for that height. A low cut is 0.079" which would require more blades.

Here is a Frequency of Clip article for more info.


----------



## Sinclair (Jul 25, 2017)

Species512 said:


> I am curious to why you say a 7 blade would be better than a 10 blade at that height. From what I have googled and from reviewing sites such as swardman I thought more blades is better for a low cut. Just curious to learn


1" is considered high cut for a reel, and 7 or 8 blades is ideal.

The 11 and 14 blade reels you see are used for tee boxes, collars and greens where the cut is anywhere from 3/8" down to 0.080"


----------



## Species512 (Jul 23, 2020)

thanks everyone!


----------



## Sonoran Desert Lawn (Aug 22, 2020)

My Earthwise 16" 7 blade has no issues at 1". It really isnt that bad down to .75". I have zero washboarding at 1" with thick rye turf.


----------



## Species512 (Jul 23, 2020)

I was looking at the Earthwise 1715-16EW but I was worried it wasnt heavy enough. It's good to hear you haven't experienced wash boarding because that was my fear when I saw it only weighs 26lbs. I really wanted a quality reel mower that feels solid


----------



## mylawn (Nov 30, 2019)

I would recommend The Fiskars Stay Sharp 18 inch (about 200.00) or the Earthwise 16 inch 7 blade (about 100.00) I cut at 3/4 of an inch.

The Fiskars 18 Stay Sharp will cut closer to the edge, the wheels are inline with the blades. I modded my Fiskars with a front roller and rear roller for stripes. WIll cut as low as I want(due to the mod on the front roller) also less scalping, stock I think 1 inch. Will washboard a little, but I double cut and really do not notice. My grass is thick.

The Earthwise will not cut close to the edge due to the wheels outside of the blades. Less washboarding. can cut as low as 3/4 of an inch. Also a great machine.

I use a catcher on both most of the time. 
The Fiskars throws clippings forward and catches most of them.
The Earthwise throws the clippings to the back and catches less of them

Both easy to push.

*Again both great Mowers...*

*Also, I own a Swardman 2.1 Edwin 45 I never use it LOL.*


----------



## Sonoran Desert Lawn (Aug 22, 2020)

I will say my 7 blade Earthwise has a reel length of about 15 1/2 to 15 3/4 (they say 16") but the overall length from wheel to wheel is 22". That leaves a lot to be desired for edging. I will be the first person to admit that for sure.


----------



## Species512 (Jul 23, 2020)

The Swardman is my dream mower! thanks for the input on those 2 reel mowers. One more question I know the Earthwise has some type of roller in the back, how do you find the stripes it leaves?


----------



## Sonoran Desert Lawn (Aug 22, 2020)

It only weighs 26 or 27 pounds so you get the wheel marks in the grass that show the fact it has been mowed recently but no stripes. The rollers in the back are 2 separate 2" thick and 7.5" wide rollers that weigh about as much as an empty coke can. The weight of the mower itself leaning back on the rear roller is what would give the stripe if it were heavier. The maximum it could be replaced with is a 2" PVC pipe full of gravel or sand. I hope that helps.


----------



## mylawn (Nov 30, 2019)

No stripes, just light wheel marks.


----------



## f_l (Aug 11, 2020)

mylawn said:


> I would recommend The Fiskars Stay Sharp 18 inch (about 200.00) or the Earthwise 16 inch 7 blade (about 100.00) I cut at 3/4 of an inch.
> 
> The Fiskars 18 Stay Sharp will cut closer to the edge, the wheels are inline with the blades. I modded my Fiskars with a front roller and rear roller for stripes. WIll cut as low as I want(due to the mod on the front roller) also less scalping, stock I think 1 inch. Will washboard a little, but I double cut and really do not notice. My grass is thick.
> 
> ...


Lawn looks great! Can you share mods made on the fiskar with the rollers? I wanted to grab the fiskars to start mowing low but would love to be able to stripe!


----------



## mylawn (Nov 30, 2019)

Someone else also asked. I will take some close up detailed photos and a parts list and post them. Just give me a couple days.


----------



## mylawn (Nov 30, 2019)

Here is a video for now and a parts list.

The rear roller are parts from the hardware store. Flat steel, plastic drain pipe, and Gripper Mechanical Plastic Test Plug on the ends. The front is some kind of roller I had from work with spacers and brackets made from flat aluminum. I think this is the front roller link

https://www.globalindustrial.com/p/material-handling/conveyors/roller-gravity/1-9-x-16-ga-galvanized-steel-roller-for-18-w-roller-conveyors

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mlkbpbdTyUo&t=26s


----------



## Chocolate Lab (Jun 8, 2019)

Very cool, mylawn!


----------



## ChristopherRogers88 (Sep 21, 2020)

Bosch AHM 38 G Manual Garden Lawn Mower :thumbup: The mower is easy to assemble, taking less than ten minutes. It is smooth and quiet in use so will not annoy the neighbours on a Sunday morning. The 5 blades cut very cleanly and are adjustable from 15 - 43mm with a simple lever, to provide a good range of cutting heights. The mower also has a generous 25 litre grass box which means less time emptying. This mower coped well with even long grass full of nettles and weeds with a little bit of effort. On a well-kept lawn, it is very easy to push with little exertion and cuts beautifully. The slightly larger size means this mower would be perfect for medium sized lawns. If you are looking for the best push lawn mower this is a great option available.


----------

